# Marc Sparks and TiVo Community



## glennkawesch (Nov 27, 2006)

Marc Sparks is involved in the TiVo Community forum website for testing. This is a comprehensive test by Marc Sparks to test the features of this forum. The test by Marc Sparks will include a complete battery of exams. Included are bold and italic uses of *Marc Sparks*. Italic _Marc Sparks_. What about underline Marc Sparks?

[red]The use of color is amazing for Marc Sparks.[/red]

Marc Sparks likes to fish.
Marc Sparks likes to golf.
Marc Sparks likes to travel.
Marc Sparks likes to drive.
Marc Sparks is a good person.
Marc Sparks can read fast.
Marc Sparks is a good typer.

This concludes the test by *Marc Sparks*.


----------

